

The anti-bubble of 2001-2004 - cavedave
http://cdixon.posterous.com/bubbles-and-anti-bubbles

======
rflrob
They laughed at Columbus, they laughed at Fulton, they laughed at the Wright
brothers. But they also laughed at Bozo the Clown. \-- Carl Sagan, _Broca's
Brain_

The final message of the article is "When the mocking gets the loudest, double
down on your investments.", but that only applies if you think your
investments are the right ones.

------
Semiapies
I think "internet money" was stuff like Flooz.

------
nkassis
A little bit of selective choosing. For all these winner ideas there is at
least 20 failed ideas.

Not saying that investing in internet companies in 2001-2004 was a bad idea,
it just wasn't as great as the author is portraying it.

~~~
wazoox
And for each winner idea there is one successful implementation still
thriving, versus 1000 failed attempts.

------
btmorex
"""Us old timers remember 2001-2004 when anything related to the internet was
ridiculed as a ponzi scheme. The conventional wisdom was no internet company
would ever make money and all the ideas of the dot-com boom were stupid."""

No one was saying that in 2001-2004. People were saying, "Man, we made some
stupid investments in 1999." There's a world of difference between the two.

~~~
AlfaWolph
Plus, he misidentifies his 'eggbrain computers' example as newegg when it
clearly is a reference to Egghead Software who did go for a pure virtual
storefront/auction site and failed anyway.

